# HELP my crested gecko ate some eco earth.



## ShadowJimmy107 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ok I was feeding my crested gecko some crickets with some tongs in his cage when one fell of and hit the eco earth the Launched him self at the cricket. when he came over the log his lips are covered in eco-earth. I get im and wipe of the eco earth on the out side but when he went to lick his eye i could see that there was eco-earth on his teeth. What do I do? I am worried that is will get impacted. Do you think he will. I cant take out the eco-earth because I have live plants and I just cleaned out the cage. How do I know if he is impacted and if he is how do I treat it. I am very worried because if i am going to need to take him to the vet then it will take a while


----------



## aquited (Oct 30, 2008)

How old is the gecko?

For a healthy adult gecko I wouldn't expect an accidental mouthful while feeding to be a problem. Keep an eye and if you see any signs of illness contact a vet

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i dumped my eco earth for that same reason , mine grabbed a large mouthful and needed looking at by a vet check to make sure she poohs , and is still eating OK if not then a vet is needed


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Eating ones ecosystem is a natural part of dietary provision in wild animals. It is in real terms how they self supplement as it is a full spectrum source of minerals and some vitamins..

They have evolved to do so and it is very safe in the wild.

The trouble is when we use man Mande approximations of a substrate. If we use something that is a no-natural soil like coco fibre or others then we walk away from natural provision. As such the animal will not have an evolved method to deal with or use the substance.

So, is it safe and beneficial for a reptile or any other animal including our own to ingest soil particles? Yes. Is it natural and common to the group? Yes. Can we provide for this in captivity? Yes!.

But..... ONLY if we use a natural and fine particle grade of organic substrate and we heat and hydrate the animal as would be and to the wild level.

I do hope that this helps

John.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

ShadowJimmy107 said:


> Ok I was feeding my crested gecko some crickets with some tongs in his cage when one fell of and hit the eco earth the Launched him self at the cricket. when he came over the log his lips are covered in eco-earth. I get im and wipe of the eco earth on the out side but when he went to lick his eye i could see that there was eco-earth on his teeth. What do I do? I am worried that is will get impacted. Do you think he will. I cant take out the eco-earth because I have live plants and I just cleaned out the cage. How do I know if he is impacted and if he is how do I treat it. I am very worried because if i am going to need to take him to the vet then it will take a while


Your gecko will be perfectly fine a healthy gecko will pass any substrate it may ingest, impaction occurs from poor husbandry and underlying issues with the gecko.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

My dude is a right clumsy thing, he's taken the odd mouthful of eco earth in his 5 years and he's absolutely fine so don't worry! Keep an eye on his eating and pooping and anything unusual then look at getting him checked out, but in all honesty I don't think you have anything to worry about at all! : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I too doubt a little bit of eco earth is capable of causing blockage in a healthy specimen, make sure the gecko is hydrated though, there whole systems are powerd hydrochlorically.  : victory:


----------

